# First segmented pen finished!



## nates02gt (Jul 18, 2014)

It took to tries but I got it done.  I ended up using the white gorilla glue and the blank held together quite well.  I am happy with it for it being my first one.  I want to try adding metal in between the segments next time.  Any tips on that would be much appreciated!


----------



## OZturner (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow Nate, That looks Fantastic.
Great Segmentation, and Centering.
I love the Continuity either side of the Centre Band.
As regards to adding Metal in between the segments for your next one.
If you were going to use the same colours as this one, I would hesitate, as I believe that the Orange, Black and White, are bold enough and instantly grab your attention.
I don't know if the adding of a silver or brass insert either side of the White Centre Segment, would do much to add to the Blank. If the Center Segment was a Dark colour or Black, It could then be an advantage.
That is just my opinion. 
But it isn't going to cost you much to try it, if it doesn't work you have only lost a Blank, and Tube.
Great work,
Brian.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks great Nate!


----------



## jyreene (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice pen.


----------



## Krash (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice! Looks great.


----------



## leslie hines (Jul 18, 2014)

Great colors like the design


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice looking pen Nate!  You can probably get 14 pages of tips on  segmenting if you use the Search function at the top left of the home  page.


----------



## rblakemore (Jul 18, 2014)

Very nice!! I like the sweep of the segment along the entire length of the pen.


----------



## nates02gt (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone and a special thanks to Brooks803 for the awesome blanks!  I got the design idea from a picture posted on the forums.


----------



## ossaguy (Jul 18, 2014)

That looks really sharp!




Steve


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice segmenting job the pen looks really good. Keep them coming.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 20, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> Nice segmenting job the pen looks really good. Keep them coming.


 
Great looking pen Nate! Congrats!


----------



## plantman (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice looking pen Nate. For some odd reason, when I look at it, it speaks to me in Canadian. If you are going to add metal in your segments next time, be sure to sand both sides before applying a thick CA to the pieces.   Jim  S


----------

